

Survey for Dissertation: Web Analytics in the Cloud for Large Scale Websites - rbsn
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XGFCLW5

======
rbsn
I am an undergraduate student in my final year at university. I am undertaking
a dissertation to look at developing an open source web analytics package for
large scale websites.

I want to understand how individuals, companies and organisations feel about
their web analytics software, the security and privacy of the data collected
through web analytics and if their is a demand for an open source web
analytics designed for large scale websites, such as the BBC, Reuters, Hacker
News, etc.

Thank you for your time!

